
Os-test (udp suite that tests the UDP stack) - DominikD
https://sortix.org/os-test/
======
DominikD
From the site:

"os-test is a set of test suites for POSIX operating systems designed to make
it easy to compare differences between operating systems and to find operating
system bugs. It consists of test suites that focus on different operating
system areas.

This page visualizes the results for the free software POSIX operating systems
that are relevant today."

Run on dragonfly, FreeBSD, Haiku, Hurd, Linux, minix, NetBSD, OpenBSD, and
Sortix, it reveals supposed errors in pretty much every UDP implementation out
there.

